# Minimum Tiger Muskie Size?



## g555 (Dec 15, 2020)

I am looking to get after some Tiger Muskie's and came across a forum discussion from 2009 and a UT fishing info article Tiger Muskellunge - Utah Fish Species where they both reference a minimum take size of 40". The 2021 DWR Fishing regulation guide has no mention of a minimum size. Can someone confirm what the current regulations regarding size are? Please site source as well. Thanks


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Check specific waters, but Pineview is closed to the possession of tiger muskie. "All tiger muskie must be immediately released." p. 37 Muskie aren't for killing in Utah.


----------



## g555 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks Finnegan, I did notice the no take at at Pineview. Certainly some Muskies are for the killing in UT as illustrated on the state spearfishing record from last year: 

MUSKELLUNGE, Tiger202036 lbs., 6 oz.50"22 ⅞"
Since I am unable to find any size reference in the DWR Fishing Guidebook I am beginning to think there is no minimum take size.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Look under Daily Limits on page 7 of the Rules and Regs. 

You can keep 1 Tiger Musky over 40 inches which is the daily limit.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

g555 said:


> I am looking to get after some Tiger Muskie's and came across a forum discussion from 2009 and a UT fishing info article Tiger Muskellunge - Utah Fish Species where they both reference a minimum take size of 40". The 2021 DWR Fishing regulation guide has no mention of a minimum size. Can someone confirm what the current regulations regarding size are? Please site source as well. Thanks


I'm not sure where your located but a couple of places to think about are Joes Valley and Scofield. 
They put them in Scofield in August of 2017 as 7" fish, not quite four years later the DWR gillnetted a couple of 34 inchers yesterday. 
There are larger ones in Joes Valley.


----------



## g555 (Dec 15, 2020)

Critter said:


> Look under Daily Limits on page 7 of the Rules and Regs.
> 
> You can keep 1 Tiger Musky over 40 inches which is the daily limit.


Thanks Critter! Exactly what I was looking for. Not sure how I overlooked the daily limit section.


----------



## g555 (Dec 15, 2020)

TOgden said:


> I'm not sure where your located but a couple of places to think about are Joes Valley and Scofield.
> They put them in Scofield in August of 2017 as 7" fish, not quite four years later the DWR gillnetted a couple of 34 inchers yesterday.
> There are larger ones in Joes Valley.
> 
> ...


Love Joe's Valley, Beautiful area. Might have to give it a go. Thanks


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

TOgden said:


> I'm not sure where your located but a couple of places to think about are Joes Valley and Scofield.
> They put them in Scofield in August of 2017 as 7" fish, not quite four years later the DWR gillnetted a couple of 34 inchers yesterday.
> There are larger ones in Joes Valley.
> 
> View attachment 148185


Nice catch!


----------

